# ID Needed: Geo. tapajos "Orange Head"



## t0p_sh0tta (Jan 16, 2008)

I purchased 4 Geophagus tapajos "Orange Head," this past October. They were approximately 1-1.5" inches at the time. They're currently 3.5" or so, but there is very little coloration in the forehead. Are these the Orange head sp. or something else?

Thanks,

Lamar


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi Lamar,

Those are indeed _Geophagus_ "tapajÃ³s orange head"

3.5" is really on the verge of when they should be coloring up, I would expect 4" to be the turning point. They are a great species, enjoy them!

Ed


----------



## t0p_sh0tta (Jan 16, 2008)

Excellent! Thanks a ton. Is there a guide to sexing these, or do I have to wait for the fin extensions to develop?


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

The first indication will be the extensions on the tail and dorsal, the pelvic fins will also elongate on males much before on females. There is a significant delay before females develop extensions, so that's a good means for sexing young fish. Generally speaking, males are larger as well.

Ed


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

dredging up an old topic here, quiet night, so looking through some of the other folders,

disagree with the 3,5" being the point they start showing colours,

with my original group of 5 (which I got to 5-6" (and for some reason found 2 dead with no visible signs of why, and the 3rd having leapt from the tank...) and now left with a pair (male and female, definite)) I bought them at 1", they showed signs of orange even then, and by 2" their definitely showing orange all the time, and as they grew, it got more distinct.

now, as I lost 3 of my original group, I wanted to get some more, so I managed to source 10 youngsters (should have had more,) they are 2-2.5". and all of them are showing full orange foreheads, these were shots from a day or 2 after them being put in the tank










mine are now all showing orange all the time, all 10 of them, and that is after 2 weeks in the tank (and having suffered a white-spot outbreak after adding some Mesonauta festivus) (their all in quarantine currently. thought I'd cut down on tanks and mix 2 purchases, but luckily whitespot is a minimal disease, and is now gone (though I'll keep the treatment going for another week)


----------



## japes (Jan 10, 2008)

There really isnt much proper orange in the head in those shots, though I do agree with you at the size they start colouring up, especially with the Araguaia variant.

These fish range from 6-7cm.



















As *Ed* has said though, 4" will be the turning point of when they're absolutely vibrant.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

I will take a few photos tomorrow, they have proper orange on them now, that shot was a day or 2 after them being moved in.

the 1 in the back of my shot is showing more orange than it appears too, as the water is rather tannin stained so makes the whole pick yellow. the sand otherwise is quite close to the colour in the your tank.(its near white playpit sand) I'd say that they are exhibiting the same level of orange as shown in your pics, or the one at the back is anyway.. the shots I'll grab tomorrow will be better. (got access to studio lights currently, whereas I was struggling with just the 1 decent flashgun)

1/2 considering keeping Lemon tetras with mine, as they seem to be getting on fine, not sure how it'd go with the adult geos though, as they have been quite predatory towards tetras, especially if they have red on them (tried rummynoses, they disappeared overnight, and pencilfish seemed to be ok, and then a week later again overnight all the pencils disappeared.)


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

I usually answer the "when do they start coloring up" question on a case by case basis. Fry can get orange heads (quite nice ones) at 3 months of age (~2-2.5" TL), and some fry from the same group or different take until almost 4" TL. I have had fry even at 2 months (1.5" TL) even lacking coloration in the fins show some orange in the head, but such is usually very temporary. Maybe they feel "good" somedays :lol: . I've seen all those scenarios enough to be sure they are normal, and I usually respond to the OP in a manner that reassures them that their fish are developing normally (when such is the case, of course). Otherwise, the response gets quite long and detailed when you have to mention the variation and the factors that affect development, most notably sex.

Sue posted some pictures of 2.5" fry that have full orange heads (not adult color, but very orange nonetheless) in her tank thread.

Madman... those fish are 2" TL? They look older than that to me, based on their shape and proportion, but it could just be the picture. I'll keep an eye out for the new ones.

If I have time, I may put together some pictures to show the range of development by age and sex.


----------



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

I just picked this guy up a couple days back (with 7 friends)
they are around 3-3.5" This one has some nice color, a couple are starting to color up, a couple have some orange "eyebrows" and some have no visable orange head.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

grabbed a few hurried shots (should have done a waterchange to reduce the tannins,)

remembering that I've reduced the yellow in the photo, it has lost some of the orange that was previously on hte fish.

the majority of these shots were of 2.5" fish, the most colourful and dominant of the lot is now touching about 3"


















































got to reseal the 5footer again, as something obviously went wrong, as there is still a slow leak somewhere, so that delays me setting up the big tank. when I can mix the fish together.


----------

